# MF 1428v - general question about hydraulic fluid for loader



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi all!
So my tractor just busted a hose on the loader.

I already ordered the new hoses. When, I add the fluid... is it the same fluid that the transmission uses?
I also have a problem where oil is leaking around the shifter boot (manual transmission). So, I was thinking that I needed to add oil anyways. Is this the same oil/fluid.

I also still need to figure out where to top this off... sorry, newbie tractor owner here.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Most guys use universal tractor fluid (UTF) in the transmission, rear differential, power steering, and loader hydraulics. Everyplace but in the engine. You can get UTF in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores, Walmart, Auto Parts stores, etc. Check the label on the bucket to ensure that it meets or exceeds MF fluid specs. Typically $35-$40 per 5 gallon bucket.


----------

